# Rheem Prestige Error Code 29



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

The condenser fan motor should be silver, and be the smaller one of the two. That's the compressor start capacitor in the picture. It appears to be leaking and should be changed as well if it is.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

You need to replace that start capacitor as well. But that one is not for the fan. I would not run the ac until you repair the problem.


----------



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow that's good to know because this cap shows to be the start cap on Rheem's web site. Click on PROTECH Caps, then Start Caps it has my part number 43-17075-04. Going to stop today and pick up both caps on my way home.
http://www.rheemparts.com/Catalog/F...&TableName=Electrical&MainCategory=Electrical

Does this sound like the cap is going out or could it be something else?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Capacitors are just not what they used to be. It's rare a day goes by that I don't change one. Changed one this morning, wouldn't surprise me if I get another before the day is out.


----------



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry for such a long delay in replay. I have now changed both capacitors, air filter and cleaned the coils. Still about once a week the outside unit trips with error code 29L (high pressure switch trip). #1 thing on the list says "condenser fan is not running". I have watched the control board and the red "call" light comes on and the compressor will kick on. But the condenser fan will not. After about 1 1/2 to 2 minutes it will kick on. Sometimes the fan will never kick on and I will have to spin the blades by hand and it will kick on and go. I'm thinking that is whats causing my high pressure. But what could be causing it? Is there supposed to be a delay between compressor and fan kicking on?

Dont know if it matters but its a 3 ton, 2 stage with heat pump.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

On the two stage there is a delay with the fan coming on. But you should never have to push the motor to start it. If you have the correct capacitor and the correct wiring it could be the fan motor. I have also seen some scroll compressors start and trip the high pressure switch on start up a few times, not many. You may need to have a good service tech check it out to determine what's wrong so you don't have to throw any more parts at it. Should be a ten year parts warranty as well


----------



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

This system is just over 5 years old. Already had to replace fan and coils in attic. The place that installled it is no longer in buisness. So i had to pay labor. I have had 2 companys come out to check it out and both said they are not familiar with this system. We live in the middle of no where and its hard to get a good tech. Any ideas how to find someone?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I would say, start with neighbors, friends etc.. Labor would not be included but Rheem will honor the warranty with a licensed tech. It's only ten years if it was registered. Otherwise it's 5. The ones I have seen with trouble on start up were indeed 3 tons. You might want to mention for him to check that on startup. But if you are having to push motor to start I am suspecting, motor, wiring or capacitir


----------



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

Well it very well could be the delay your talking about. By the time i catch it might be when its supposed to kick on. And im really not doing anything LoL. Reading the cover says it will try 3 times then trip. Really wondering if it is the compressor. Its very loud when it kicks on. I will continue to look for a good tech.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Maybe i missed it, but what is the model number? I'm not super familiar with their previous lineups, but somewhere in that range they started to use ecm condenser fan motors. (i didn't see a picture with the run cap installed so it's hard to guess which type it is) 

ECMs are much more expensive and may have other problems so it's important for us to identify the motor type. 

Cheers!


----------



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

Its a Rheem RPRL.

Here is the run cap


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Pretty sure he has a two speed ecm motor


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

How many terminals on that cap are used? 2 or 3. Ie. Is one terminal left empty? 

I see at least once reference to an ecm on the parts list for that unit. 

That cap doesn't look so new. Old picture? It also only shows 1 capacitance rating, so it's likely not a dual cap. More evidence towards an ecm. 

Cheers!


----------



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

supers05 said:


> How many terminals on that cap are used? 2 or 3. Ie. Is one terminal left empty?
> 
> Only two terminals on the cap and both being used. Single 40uF
> 
> ...


The fan motor has over 5 wires running to it if that matters. So it sounds like the fan might be the problem? Will try and get a pic of fan motor when I get home.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

So it's an ecm. There's supposed to be an led code for the ecm failure. Not sure why it's 29. I couldn't find that code in the manual. (23 for HP) 

That's the bad news. Good news is that it's a 2 speed ecm. More expensive then regular motors but cheaper then the specialized ecms. It's also replaceable with a generic. 

With that said, you have 3 wires from that motor don't to connector e11. Can you measure the voltage between: 
1(white) and 5(black) 
3(yellow) and 5
6(red) and 5.

I think your low speed may be working but not the high speed. We need to figure out if it's the board or the motor controller. (change the wrong one and your problem will still be there) 

Cheers!


----------



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

I will try and get the voltage readings tonight. 

This problem only happens about once a week or sometimes 2 weeks or even once a month. I know the high speed works because I can hear it kick into high all the time. East Texas has been over 100 degrees this past month. Will this unit start in high speed? The only code that I get on the LCD is 29L. Seems like the motor is not getting the signal or the fan is too weak to start up on its own at times. When I spin it by hand it will kick on and go. But I know nothing about A/C.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

I'm not super familiar with this particular unit. Not sure how it controls the fan speed. Probably using just the staging call instead of temperature. Press the test and sw2 buttons simultaneously for 1 sec. Manual is below. Is this the correct unit? 

https://www.goductless.com/hvac/pdf/rheem/RPRL048JEC-in.pdf


Cheers!


----------



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thats it.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

If it's just one speed (low) that's acting up, we can fool this motor to run in high all the time. (I doubt you'll have much issue with cold weather operation like we have up here) 

Cheers!


----------



## ThatTreeGuy (Sep 21, 2016)

You're going to have to replace the start capacitor!


----------



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have replaced both caps. Both of the ones in my pictures. Its the only caps I seen.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

ThatTreeGuy said:


> You're going to have to replace the start capacitor!


This may be an ECM motor


----------



## sktn77a (May 11, 2009)

Yes, its an ECM motor, 2 speed and *very* expensive to replace (~$1000 just for the motor). Get an experienced Rheem dealer to check it out, it could be a whole host of things.


----------



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

Well finally found a Rudd tech that could replace parts under warranty. He came out and done some tests and said it was the ECM. All the pressures were good. When I turned it on for him the motor never kicked on. Pressure got up to 500 before he spun the fan to start it. Then dropped down to normal readings. Want to thank everyone for the help.


----------

